# New Bikes on the Block: Dartmoor



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

This brand is huge over in Europe with a full line of street mtb parts. Just got my 24in Dartmoor Ghetto built up a few weeks ago - this frame is damn light and super sick. It has one piece hydroformed chainstays which look very trick. It just feels good to be on a frame where i feel just plain comfortable on again! Fork is temporary as are the wheels - bike came in at a tick over 27lbs as seen. Should be 1.25lbs ish less after new parts.

Build List:

Frame: Dartmoor Ghetto
Wheels: Arrow FXR rims laced to Hope Rear, Ringle Front
Tires: Odyssey Path
Fork: Manitou Jumper
Bars: Dartmoor Swing Low
Stem: Thomson 
Grips: Now ODI Os
Brakes: Avid BB7/Avid SD7
Cranks: Colony Colonial
Pedals: Dartmoor Fever
Sprocket: Dartmoor Fetish
Post: Dartmoor Fusion
Saddle: Colony Pivotal


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice! That looks sweet.

Can't get over those pedals. I thought the ones on my P1 was thick spiked, those are insane. Got a video yet? I love the red. I'm going to convert all the blue on my P1 to red soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

that looks awesome! especially with the red pedals and that really confusing fork that looks likes its on backwards hehe.....


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

bad ass rig! Like the others I really dig the pedals. The stem throws it off for me though. Looks like it'd make you drape forward too much.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

It's a lot like the NS Capital. Geometry and weight, heat treated, etc.
135mm rear though. If the TT was a little longer, I might be riding one.


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

yeah its similar to the capital - steep angles and short which is what i wanted. and i love doing abubacas and hate 990s so i wanted a 135mm rear end to run a disc brake

the long stem thing is from my days of trials riding - i got really used to long stems and i did actually try out a short "street" stem on this bike but it didnt feel right for me. 

and the pedals are sick - they look killer, super light, bearings AND bushing at both ends, the front/back pins are through pins, bunch of ano colors...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I like 24s and disc brakes as well. I run front and back brakes, always have.
I'm actually working on getting a custom 20mm disc ready rigid fork built that is going to just fit a 24" wheel. (NO suspension correction)
I'm then going to have a custom frame built to my specs, so what I end up with is a cruiser with disc brakes, and mtb geometry.


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

a nice 24 rigid fork w/o the gap for 24/26 should look very very nice


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

i like the seatpost clamp


----------



## deftone_zero (Jul 15, 2010)

Ya I'm curious whats going on with seat clamp. What are the mechanics of it?


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

basically, the clamp works just like the thomson system for their stems seen here:










there are two aluminum pieces which clamp on the seat post and are held together by a bolt - the actual hole (and by hole i mean perpendicular running tube...theres not just a drilled through hole in the frame) for the whole mechanism has material running all the way around the tube so there is still a solid bead running all the way around the toptube and the seattube. so the system is just as strong as any toptube seattube junction would need to be.

it works great and looks real clean and trick too


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

Where did you order this frame from? I have a 09 NS Capital 2 that i am building up.


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

through the US distributor for Dartmoor products: www.dartmoorusa.com


----------

